# What's a "real" cowboy?



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

In your opinion what constitutes being a "real" cowboy?

Has the definition of cowboy changed through the years with technology and science? 

JS


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

All the real cowboys have been shot.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jshupe said:


> in your opinion what constitutes being a "real" cowboy?
> 
> Has the definition of cowboy changed through the years with rhinestones, beads, and dyes ?
> 
> Js


fify:d


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Like this


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JDubya said:


> Like this


Nope. No pearl stud buttons on his shirt, belt buckle ain't big enough, hat isn't bent up enough on the sides, no flashy hat belt, only the from of his shirt should be tucked in as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> In your opinion what constitutes being a "real" cowboy?
> 
> Has the definition of cowboy changed through the years with technology and science?
> 
> JS


If you have fancy stitching on the back pockets of your jeans, you have no need to ask... LOL


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Maybe this will help!!*

Still done this way today.





:texasflag


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Broke, divorced (several times most likely), drunk most of the time, spends several nights a month in the can, lives in a shack on a working cattle ranch, owns about 3 pairs of jeans & 3 plaid button up shirts & maybe 2 pairs of drawers and socks total, has one hat and one pair of boots (both of which are disintegrating to the point of nearly becoming dust, but he don't care), has an old black mouth cur that hates everyone but him, will whip your *** for the slightest infraction, loves his horse more than his family, his truck rarely runs but he's been meaning to fix it soon, and he can play an out-of-tune guitar...poorly.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Our 2cool member..."Pablo"...is the only real, genuwine, honest to God cowboy I know...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Category5 said:


> Broke, divorced (several times most likely), drunk most of the time, spends several nights a month in the can, lives in a shack on a working cattle ranch, owns about 3 pairs of jeans & 3 plaid button up shirts & maybe 2 pairs of drawers and socks total, has one hat and one pair of boots (both of which are disintegrating to the point of nearly becoming dust, but he don't care), has an old black mouth cur that hates everyone but him, will whip your *** for the slightest infraction, loves his horse more than his family, his truck rarely runs but he's been meaning to fix it soon, and he can play an out-of-tune guitar...poorly.


I like that C5.

So a horse and truck have to be part if it.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Cowboy?









Cowboy?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Men's Miss Me jeans, fancy boots and Hootie and the blowfish blarring on the radio.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

One of the folks that dosen't have popcorn on his boots.......


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Cowboy 101...how not to serve a drink...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cowboy


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's the real Cowboy! They could use him tomorrow night!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Category5 said:


> Broke, divorced (several times most likely), drunk most of the time, spends several nights a month in the can, lives in a shack on a working cattle ranch, owns about 3 pairs of jeans & 3 plaid button up shirts & maybe 2 pairs of drawers and socks total, has one hat and one pair of boots (both of which are disintegrating to the point of nearly becoming dust, but he don't care), has an old black mouth cur that hates everyone but him, will whip your *** for the slightest infraction, loves his horse more than his family, his truck rarely runs but he's been meaning to fix it soon, and he can play an out-of-tune guitar...poorly.


I think you have ******* and cowboy confused.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Cowboy?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Ex father-in-law was one. He and his brothers owned a feed store in Bandera and the Purina mill in San Antonio. Ran about 600 head of cattle at one time from ranches they leased in the area. On a horse almost every day tending cattle and loading/unloading feed. He has to be in his 80's now and retired. Walked the walk and talked the talk. Nice guy and I admire him to this day.

SG2


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Cowboy?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> Cowboy?


Now you're talkin!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Real Cowboy?*

Well Shupe, He fears His God, He Believes in helping Other but discredits Entitlement. He has Morals and shows what he stands for throughout his Life with a Behavior of thoughtfulness to his fellow man. He has a Brand that is credited to who others think he is. The Brand is a Good Man. A respected Man. He sometimes wears Boots, Ties, Suits and T-shirts. Flip Flops are also a part of his apparel possibly. 
A Cowboy loves His Mother and fellow man. A cowboy Cares. As does he Dare. A Cowboy loves His Outdoors. He respects it. He lives it. These could be listed for weeks and still not be everything a Cowboy Stands for..
A Cowboy is.....Well here's one of My Favorite Cowboys of all Times...The sweat around the Hat Is Real..And His..


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

there are not many Cowboys left !! a lot of would love to be's but not very many true Cowboys left.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Well Shupe, He fears His God, He Believes in helping Other but discredits Entitlement. He has Morals and shows what he stands for throughout his Life with a Behavior of thoughtfulness to his fellow man. He has a Brand that is credited to who others think he is. The Brand is a Good Man. A respected Man. He sometimes wears Boots, Ties, Suits and T-shirts. Flip Flops are also a part of his apparel possibly.
> A Cowboy loves His Mother and fellow man. A cowboy Cares. As does he Dare. A Cowboy loves His Outdoors. He respects it. He lives it. These could be listed for weeks and still not be everything a Cowboy Stands for..
> A Cowboy is.....Well here's one of My Favorite Cowboys of all Times...The sweat around the Hat Is Real..And His..


I like that brother.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Cowboy??


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I miss the days when Texans honored our roots and wore boots and hats. So many Texans have turned their backs on their roots. Makes me sick to see what has happened to our state. Makes me even sicker how many people confuse Cowboys with ********. It takes an honorable man to be a cowboy.

Gene Autry's Cowboy Code of Honor

1. A cowboy never takes unfair advantage - even of an enemy.
2. A cowboy never betrays a trust. He never goes back on his word.
3. A cowboy always tells the truth.
4. A cowboy is kind and gentle to small children, old folks, and animals.
5. A cowboy is free from racial and religious intolerance.
6. A cowboy is always helpful when someone is in trouble.
7. A cowboy is always a good worker.
8. A cowboy respects womanhood, his parents and his nation's laws.
9. A cowboy is clean about his person in thought, word, and deed.
10. A cowboy is a Patriot.

Hopalong Cassidy's Creed for American Boys and Girls

1. The highest badge of honor a person can wear is honesty. Be truthful at all times.
2. Your parents are the best friends you have. Listen to them and obey their instructions.
3. If you want to be respected, you must respect others. Show good manners in every way.
4. Only through hard work and study can you succeed. Don't be lazy.
5. Your good deeds always come to light. So don't boast or be a show-off.
6. If you waste time or money today, you will regret it tomorrow. Practice thrift in all ways.
7. Many animals are good and loyal companions. Be friendly and kind to them.
8. A strong, healthy body is a precious gift. Be neat and clean.
9. Our country's laws are made for your protection. Observe them carefully.
10. Children in many foreign lands are less fortunate than you. Be glad and proud you are an American. 

Wild Bill Hickok Deputy Marshal's Code of Conduct

1. I will be brave, but never careless.
2. I will obey my parents. They DO know best.
3. I will be neat and clean at all times.
4. I will be polite and courteous.
5. I will protect the weak and help them.
6. I will study hard.
7. I will be kind to animals and care for them.
8. I will respect my flag and my country.
9. I will attend my place of worship regularly.

The Lone Ranger Creed

I believe that to have a friend, a man must be one. 
That all men are created equal and that everyone has within himself the power to make this a better world. 
That God put the firewood there, but that every man must gather and light it himself. 
In being prepared physically, mentally, and morally to fight when necessary for that which is right. 
That a man should make the most of what equipment he has. 
That "this government, of the people, by the people, and for the people," shall live always. 
That men should live by the rule of what is best for the greatest number. 
That sooner or later...somewhere...somehow...we must settle with the world and make payment for what we have taken. 
That all things change, but the truth, and the truth alone lives on forever. 
I believe in my Creator, my country, my fellow man.

Roy Rogers Riders Club Rules

1. Be neat and clean.
2. Be courteous and polite.
3. Always obey your parents.
4. Protect the weak and help them.
5. Be brave, but never take chances.
6. Study hard, and learn all you can.
7. Be kind to animals and care for them.
8. Eat all your food and never waste any.
9. Love God and go to Sunday School regularly.
10. Always respect our flag, and country.

Roy Rogers Prayer

Lord, I reckon I'm not much just by myself,
I fail to do a lot of things I ought to do.
But Lord, when trails are steep and passes high,
Help me ride it straight the whole way through.

And when in the falling dusk I get that final call,
I do not care how many flowers they send,
Above all else, the happiest trail would be
For YOU to say to me, "Let's ride, My Friend"
AMEN

Texas Rangers "Deputy Ranger" Oath

1. Be Alert
2. Be Obedient
3. Defend the Weak
4. Never Desert a Friend
5. Never Take Unfair Advantage
6. Be Neat
7. Be Truthful
8. Uphold Justice
9. Live Cleanly
10. Have Faith in God

And from our own Buckaroo Band Member - 
Bronco Bradâ€™s Prayer

Lord, we do not ask for softness or ease
With labor thatâ€™s hard let us be pleased
For if it were easy how would we know
Of the trail that you walked down here below

May we be thankful when you ring in for chuck,
With no steers to brand and no broncos to buck,
No more horses to hobble, no dogies to tend,
No worry of stampede, no storm or wind.

When our last herd is circled, the last jingle bobâ€™s rung
Our last tall tale is told, our last song is sung.
When our long day ends with the supper time fun
May You greet us with a smile and say, â€œWell done!â€


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Need some, dust, cow pen or arena dirt on those hats.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Need some, dust, cow pen or arena dirt on those hats.


I hear ya that hat is at the farm.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

sorry Jshupe but those pics are probably not the property of a Cowboy. A horse race track buckle and a dress belt ?? and that fuzzy thing on that hat band


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

A real cowboy is someone who gets paid to work cattle.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A cowboy hat and boots of course.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> I hear ya that hat is at the farm.


One of mine... Seen better days but it don't hurt when it falls off or something steps on it. LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mad Mike said:


> A real cowboy is someone who gets paid to work cattle.


Not necessarily. I grew up with a bunch of guys who worked cattle to help out other ranches with no pay.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> sorry Jshupe but those pics are probably not the property of a Cowboy. A horse race track buckle and a dress belt ?? and that fuzzy thing on that hat band[/
> 
> Cowboys can't have running horses?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Anyone who never buys salsa from New York City


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

My dad and grandpaw


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

My grandpaw at 48 years old in 1976


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I think in todays world it is 98% wannabes. A costume. Alot like the wannabe bikers. It gives people a persona they like to be associated with


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool pics CK!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Cowboy


That ^^^^^^^


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Like Chris LeDoux said "He's still out there, you just can't see him from the road."


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks man My granpaw is in the nursing home now !! His whole room is decorated with his old rodeo pictures.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

So if we put them all together the American Cowboy might look a little like this


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> My grandpaw at 48 years old in 1976


That right there is brute man... Very cool pic


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> So if we put them all together the American Cowboy might look a little like this


That's a stout looking sorrel horse. Your kin Jode? Rider, of course...lol


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes sit that Man looks like a Cowboy


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Wife's side..... She comes from a long line of cattle folks and horse folks around the Bedias/Madisonville area. She was raised on a 1590 acre working cattle ranch.

She used to be a true cowgirl worked the cattle right along w the guys but now she is a city slicker lol.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> Wife's side..... She comes from a long line of cattle folks and horse folks around the Bedias/Madisonville area. She was raised on a 1590 acre working cattle ranch.
> 
> She used to be a true cowgirl worked the cattle right along w the guys but now she is a city slicker lol.


You whispered that last sentence I bet...LOL


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Jshupe she probably knows the guys in my pictures if she was from bedias my dad owned the cattle sale in Bryan for 20 years and our ranch was in kurten on democrat road on the navasot river. There names were Harry Kenney and Cooter Kenney


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

She knows y'all small world.. Also you know my brother in law Kyle Hoegemeyer I think your folks bought the sale barn from Howard and his partner. Her Dad rodeo'd with Cooter, Buck Wells.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You whispered that last sentence I bet...LOL


You know I've tried to buy another ranch and she wants no part of it anymore... She would, rather have her toes in the sand in Florida.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Yea Howard was My dads partner at one time in the sale barn. Yea I know Kyle it is a small world


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Yall ever heard the name Yeager they still own property out that way?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Does "Drugstore Cowboy" count ???

The Geezer and some of his 'hands' at our Round Top spread about a half a century ago..... Second pix is what the 'Boss Man' did best....:rotfl:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Bryan Yeager?


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes I have I knew several Yeagers that were friends of mine and my dads !! I been gone from Brazos County a long time now.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> You know I've tried to buy another ranch and she wants no part of it anymore... She would, rather have her toes in the sand in Florida.


Not a bad fallback position...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Hey, Shupe...Betcha this is Rocky Carroll's work ??*


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Tortuga said:


>


Yes sir good eye. Same cut of bird as GWB Sr's made back in the 90's.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Yes sir good eye. Same cut of bird as GWB Sr's made back in the 90's.


Thought so... I have an old pair back in the closet that could be twins..except mine have "JDD" instead of "JDS". Mighty fine sets of boots.. Mine are 40 years old but still look good.. Guess Rocky is still at it..if he is still alive...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I thought he wrote something in them so they were done on 4-1-94 my company was less than a year old and we had already done over 1m in revenue so I thought what the heck and I bought them at a benefit for $600 spent another $900 on the upgrade to the bird.

Still wear them today when I want to get city slickered up!!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

no glory when you crawl outta the mud and muck (polite, here) after gettin' a good stompin,....
remember a couple of those... either in a pen or a trailer...good thing about trailers is when they've got several inches of slop in 'em is the animal cant get enuff traction to really hurt ya too bad... but it's plenty messy..
took a few water hose showrs after those... always carried spare duds in the truck.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. I had a similar experience with him.. Had heard a lot about him and went by his shack just out of curiosity. Before I knew what was happening the little booger had me up in that chair of his measuring every inch of me below the knees. He talked so much I couldn't get a word in sideways..and first thing I knew...I wuz 500 lighter in the pocket (remember this was 40 or so years ago)..and was the proud owner of boots made especially for me by the "Bootmaker for the Stars"... Whew !!!...that guy NEVER stopped talking...but in the end...I did get a nice pair of boots out of him....LOL


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I was convinced I was a real cowgirl in the '70's ... and dressed the part to the hilt.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey CK do you know any of the Holton's from Bay City?


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

A "real" cowboy has the BS on the OUTSIDE of his boots.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

spirit said:


> I was convinced I was a real cowgirl in the '70's ... and dressed the part to the hilt.


Whoooooooa nelly!!!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Worked with many a good cowboy. Still plenty around. The one I enjoyed being around during roping events was Ben Johnson. The Virginian was a coca cola cowboy.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Somebody , who listens to Rock a billy. Modern day, Cowboy . LMFAO, and chases the painted ladies!!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> Here's the real Cowboy! They could use him tomorrow night!


Hell yes!! :cheers:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Whoooooooa nelly!!!!!


Easy there......."cowboy":tongue:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

No offense to Randy White, but he grew up in Delaware and went to college at Maryland. Walt would be my answer...grew up in Lewisville, Tx



Walter Garrison is a retired fullback who played for the Dallas Cowboys. Garrison was drafted in the fifth round of the 1966 NFL Draft out of Oklahoma State University where he was a two-time All Big Eight Conference choice. Known for his toughness and dependability, Garrison took over at fullback after the
retirement of Don Perkins in 1968. He led the team in receiving in 1971 with 40 catches and a 9.9 per catch average. He finished his career with 3,886 yards rushing and 1,794 yards receiving. A "real" cowboy, Garrison spent time on the professional rodeo circuit during the football off-seasons. His signing bonus with the Cowboys in 1966 included a horse trailer. A knee injury he sustained in an exhibition steer wrestling accident at the College National Rodeo Finals in 1974 ended his pro football career. In 1988 he published his biography "Once a Cowboy" with writer John Tullius. One of the more humorous sports quotes was attributed to Cowboy quarterback Don Meredith speaking about Garrison's dependability, "If it was third down, and you needed four yards, if you'd get the ball to Walt Garrison, he'd get ya five. And if was third down and ya needed 20 yards, if you'd get the ball to Walt Garrison, by God, he'd get you five."


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

It ain't how you dress or talk, it's how you live


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I have known three real cowboys. One worked a ranch for an Olds dealer (Sam Montgomery?) and trained all his cutting horses and ran his cattle. Wore "riding" heels on all his boots, wrinkled skin, about the color of a football, and lived on venison year round. Stubby fingers with no finger nails, and well worn jeans, even at a family reunion. Smoked unfiltered Lucky Strikes. This was all back in the 50's, 60's.

Another, had 2000 acres, with a hundred or so head of polled Santa Gatrudes cattle, up north of Gonzales, and didn't ride horses, but did all the rest. Coveralls and cowboy boots was the uniform of the day.

Another just likes animals. Boards and trains horses, has goats, chickens, sheep, REAL **** dogs that get to hunt, traps hogs, and was still rodeoing at 54, last I heard. 

The common denominator of all, is their day to day hat had a dark thick sweat ring around it, and boots got taken off on the porch! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

It's basically an issue of whose definition you're going with; some think it's just clothes, some think it's just cows, and anything and everything in between and beyond.. I'd just say it's an indivisible, relative spectrum; a real cowboy to me is a quite different thing than to someone who grew up inside the loop in Houston without ever dealing with cattle, only got manure all over them when gardening, etc... Hell, I'm sure there's quite a few out there that would put me in that category; I wouldn't...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Seriously, I think these King Ranch hands are as close to real as we'll ever know.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think there are still real cowboys living and working on ranches in Texas.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

To me, its a persona. I can't quote define it, but I've met 2. Words can't describe it. It's a sense and aire they exude.
Mr. Grosse. Owns Grosse's mercantile(?) in Mason. He owned a few thousand acres I hunted on and he raised cattle in it as well.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

:texasflag


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

:texasflag


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Pistol Pete Eaton*

Was a REAL cowboy in more ways than one - not some stuffed shirt Hollywood actor wannabe, or a dope smokin austin city limit outlaw


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

To me, its a persona. I can't quote define it, but I've met 2. Words can't describe it. It's a sense and aire they exude.
Mr. Grosse. Owns Grosse's mercantile(?) in Mason. He owned a few thousand acres I hunted on and he raised cattle in it as well.
That first encounter on the land I remember the most. I was a newb member, while the others were 5 year + members. All said his attitude and demeanor wreaked of disdain for people. 

I was alone during the week hunting. After a nice morning hunt, I was sitting in camp drinking a cup of coffee when he rode up. 
His old stained and tattered hat cast a small shadow over his face, just covering the old handlebar mustache he wore. The leather leggings were seasoned well and dark brown/black. 
He ambled into camp surprising me a bit as I was off in a bit of a trance. Introduced himself, with a tip of his hat.
Quiet, assured of himself, and speaking deliberately, he asked about my hunts. A small explanation of all the animals I had seen was followed by his question; where's the head? 
Well, still attached to his neck pivoting 360Â°!
"Well, why?"
I just didn't see a need in shooting him. He's still a bit young.
Changing the conversation, "you seen my steer?"
Yessir, over in tha' back forty.
"How'd they wind up there?"
I couldn't tell ya', but, the came in from the northeast corner.
"You run that fence line?" 
Yessir, was wondering how they got in, and if I needed to grab some tools.
"For what?"
To fix a fence.
"Why?"
I didn't expect to see you here on a weekday, and, figured it wouldn't take long...considering.
"Young man, you get a chance tomorrow, come by the store and have a cup of coffee. If you're not busy".

Was an interesting cup of coffee and a great conversation!

My friends couldn't believe it. Every one of them considered him a hard *** anti social, bitter, old man.
Boy, if they only knew
Every thing about him after that and subsequent encounters causes me to judge other "cowboys". Everything about him seemed to personify the definition of cowboy.
Really a kind old gent.
Not much of a story to some, but to me.....well.....I'll just say, cowboys.......can adapt to situations and people better than most educated "shrinks"


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Billphish said:


>


that little rascal is a better "hand" than a lot I've seen runnin' around Alpine, Marfa an' Ft Davis....


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> To me, its a persona. I can't quote define it, but I've met 2. Words can't describe it. It's a sense and aire they exude.
> Mr. Grosse. Owns Grosse's mercantile(?) in Mason. He owned a few thousand acres I hunted on and he raised cattle in it as well.
> That first encounter on the land I remember the most. I was a newb member, while the others were 5 year + members. All said his attitude and demeanor wreaked of disdain for people.
> 
> ...


Dang good story! Sounds like the real McCoy!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Billphish said:


>


Self portrait? Must be!

Sent from the Pentagon via NSA reroute


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> To me, its a persona. I can't quote define it, but I've met 2. Words can't describe it. It's a sense and aire they exude.
> Mr. Grosse. Owns Grosse's mercantile(?) in Mason. He owned a few thousand acres I hunted on and he raised cattle in it as well.
> That first encounter on the land I remember the most. I was a newb member, while the others were 5 year + members. All said his attitude and demeanor wreaked of disdain for people.
> 
> ...


Great stuff.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Miss me yet?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

The only true Cowboys that I feel I have met were on some of Hands and Ranchers on some of the ranchers I have hunted on. 

Their lifestyle, homes, and attitudes is what I admired in them. Simple and humble. Made something out of nothing and made do with what was there.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

It's just a job most don't want.Crazy how you get stomped on,shat on,stuck with vaccinating needles,run your arm up a cows to turn a calf,and get up in the middle of the night to get cows of the highway,and folks want to dress like what they think cowboys wear.I wear Wranglers now,but 30 years ago I'd go naked if I didn't have Levi's,have 2 pair of Ropers,a pair of brown Lucassi(sorry about the spelling)for funerals and such,and solid color button down shirts.No hats or snaps on shirts for me anymore.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Anyone who lives by these rules.

Cowboy Advise

Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.
Keep skunks and bankers and lawyers at a distance.
Life is simpler when you plow around the stump.
A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.
Words that soak into your ears are whispered, not yelled.
Meanness don't just happen overnight.
Forgive your enemies. It messes up their heads.
Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you.
It don't take a very big person to carry a grudge.
You cannot unsay a cruel word.
Every path has a few puddles.
When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty.
The best sermons are lived, not preached.
Most of the stuff people worry about isn't never going happen anyway.
Don't judge folks by their relatives.
Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
Live a good, honorable life Then when you get older and think back, you'll enjoy it a second time.
Don't interfere with something that isn't bothering you none.
Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a rain dance.
If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop digging.
Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.
The biggest troublemaker you'll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every morning.
Always drink upstream from the herd.
Good judgment comes from experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgment.
Letting the cat out of the bag is a whole lot easier than putting it back in.
If you get to thinking you're a person of some influence, try ordering somebody else's dog around.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lyssy said:


> Hey CK do you know any of the Holton's from Bay City?


I know them


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I know them


How do you know them? They are my mom's cousins. I'd figure CK might know them being in Sweeny.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

jwomack said:


> A "real" cowboy has the BS on the OUTSIDE of his boots.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Some people are just very narcissistic....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lyssy said:


> How do you know them? They are my mom's cousins. I'd figure CK might know them being in Sweeny.


I have pretty much known the Holtons my whole life, I went to school with Harold's daughter, niece, and nephew.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I have pretty much known the Holtons my whole life, I went to school with Harold's daughter, niece, and nephew.


oh wow small world, my mom owns the land next to theirs up in lexington.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

JShupe said:


> She knows y'all small world.. Also you know my brother in law Kyle Hoegemeyer I think your folks bought the sale barn from Howard and his partner. Her Dad rodeo'd with Cooter, Buck Wells.


During the years I was at TAMU, I used to help out with all the cattle on the Dunn Ranch out east on the OSR, and I managed all the daily operations (except the breeding program) of LaDonna Hudson's Ranch north of lake Bryan, a thoroughbred operation. Lived in a 4 room shack with no A/C and a wood burning stove with my new wife, and the wind blew through the siding when a norther blew in. I sure miss those days, everything was a lot simpler and I couldn't even spell the word stress. I earned my right to wear boots and wranglers, but I definitely would never claim to be a cowboy, just a country ****.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*This...hardcore cowboy for 1989*

Texas` Oldest Cowboy, 91, Dies True To Form
December 31, 1989|By Jonathan Samuels, Dallas Morning News.

DALLAS â€" Thomas Everett Blasingame once said he wanted to die where he spent his life: on the range.

On Wednesday, the man believed to be Texas` oldest working cowboy climbed down from his horse, stretched out in the prairie grass and left this world the way he desired.

Blasingame, 91, was found lying on his back by fellow cowhands at the JA Cattle Co. ranch near Clarendon, in the Texas Panhandle and about 400 miles northwest of Dallas. His saddled horse was standing nearby.

The cattle foreman on the ranch, Buster McLaury, said Blasingame wouldn`t have wanted his life to end any other way.

``If he had written it down on paper, he wouldn`t have changed a word.``

``He must have known he was in trouble, dismounted and just laid down and died,`` said Johnny Farrar, the ranch business manager. ``There were no bruises or scratches, so he wasn`t bucked off, but he was riding a young horse he was training.``

Farrar said Blasingame`s job entailed looking after the cattle and horses, the fence and the windmill. He said the old ranch hand displayed outstanding qualities for a cowboy of any age.

``It was exceptional for him at age 91 because he performed the job just as all other cowboys do. If we wanted him to work, we`d go down to his camp and tell him what days we needed him.``

``Tom was one of a kind,`` McLaury said. ``He was as good a cowboy as I`ve ever seen here. He would never ask for any special favors when it was time to work.``

Born Feb. 2, 1898, in Waxahachie, Tex., near Dallas, Blasingame had been a cowboy all his life. His son, Thomas E. Blasingame Jr. of Hereford, Tex., said his father ``had chosen to be a cowboy when he was a little kid.

Blasingame first came to the JA Cattle Co. in 1918, then left two years later to go to southern California, New Mexico and Arizona. He returned in 1934 and remained at the ranch until his death.

Blasingame married his wife, Eleanor, when he was 35, shortly before he went back to work on the ranch.

He lived during the week at the Campbell Creek Camp in Palo Duro Canyon, nine miles south of ranch headquarters.

The camp had no electricity or telephone, and his wife lived in nearby Claude, Texas. Eleanor Blasingame said she didn`t mind living alone most of the time for more than 50 years because her husband visited her every weekend. ``Being a rancher`s daughter, I knew where my place was. When Tom started working there, he said, `I need to stay here and help keep the ranch going.`

He was always loyal to the ranch. `I`ll take care of the ranch,` he said, `and you take care of home and the kids.` That was his life.``

Blasingame`s son said his father found pleasure in living alone.

``He didn`t want to be near the people and the crowds,`` he said. ``He just enjoyed being at the ranch or at his camp.``


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

The real story of Gus from Lonesome Dove.

The killing of Oliver Loving, the first cattledriver.

http://www.lib.utexas.edu/books/texasclassics/traildrivers/txu-oclc-12198638-c-0903.html

Happy New Year, JS.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*real cowboy*

to me it's very simple. the word says it all, you either are or are not. you understand and work cattle. has not one thing to do with where you're from or what you wear . I have known some of the best cowboys on earth from the deep east of texas that have never worn anything but brogans and coveralls, but they know, understand and work cattle better than most people who claim to be "cowboys" and wear big hats. you only get to intuitive about bovines by being around them. if you can't ride or walk thru a 100-150 head in a pen and pick out the sick ones, or throw one dehorn, vaccinate, casterate and doctor them you aren't much of a hand. ditto equines.
pardon my spelling, a lot of cowboys can't spell.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

I met one this past October on a elk hunt in Colorado. His name was Tayton, 17 years old, and towed a trailer with 6 horses in it up a snow covered road that I wouldn't have driven on. Longish shaggy hair, hanging out of his ball cap, that looks like it hadn't been washed in a couple of days. Makes his money, guiding elk hunters during hunting season, team roping during rodeo season, and catching free range cattle up in the mountains the rest of the year. He stopped at another ranch on the way back to their ranch, from picking us up, and picked up another horse from a guy. He got out, looked at it, talked to the guy, and came back to the truck and got $4700 cash out of his center console in his truck in one hundred dollar bills. The only thing he said when he got back in the truck was - "it sucks to be broke, I am gonna have to find some cattle to catch". Just to make sure I didn't leave the most impressive part out - he was 17. He was a real cowboy!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lyssy said:


> oh wow small world, my mom owns the land next to theirs up in lexington.


Yup, small world for sure.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Harbormaster.....Is/was the real deal!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Melon said:


> Harbormaster.....Is/was the real deal!


I dunno Melon??? Do cowboys wear Izod pull over shirts and hold hands with their fishing partners??? :an5::an5:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL...You did while starring in Broke Back! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

J/K bro!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Melon said:


> LOL...You did in Broke Back! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> J/K bro!


It is disturbing that you watched that show... LOL. I hope Harbor didn't have the popcorn bucket in his lap! :rotfl:


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> to me it's very simple. the word says it all, you either are or are not. you understand and work cattle. has not one thing to do with where you're from or what you wear . I have known some of the best cowboys on earth from the deep east of texas that have never worn anything but brogans and coveralls, but they know, understand and work cattle better than most people who claim to be "cowboys" and wear big hats. you only get to intuitive about bovines by being around them. if you can't ride or walk thru a 100-150 head in a pen and pick out the sick ones, or throw one dehorn, vaccinate, casterate and doctor them you aren't much of a hand. ditto equines.
> pardon my spelling, a lot of cowboys can't spell.


Well said. I don't get the pictures of clothes.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of my great grandfather that hang in my office. These were taken somewhere between El Paso and Las Cruces. Some of the stories about him I have heard through the years from my dad and great uncle are wild to say the least. I was very close to my great grandmother but he died the year I was born. Just a simple cattleman and farmer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Deany45 said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my great grandfather that hang in my office. These were taken somewhere between El Paso and Las Cruces. Some of the stories about him I have heard through the years from my dad and great uncle are wild to say the least. I was very close to my great grandmother but he died the year I was born. Just a simple cattleman and farmer.


Great pics!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Man*



spirit said:


> I was convinced I was a real cowgirl in the '70's ... and dressed the part to the hilt.


You look just like a girl that I danced with pretty often at Fairchild Hall. 

TH


----------



## lslite (Jun 26, 2005)

It's in your heart,not how you dress or what you do for a living.It's in the way you live your life and treat the folks around you.It's being a man that can be trusted no matter what.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Goags said:


> Seriously, I think these King Ranch hands are as close to real as we'll ever know.


7th generation of kinenos working on the ranch today. They eat, sleep, and breathe ranching and cattle life and are dang sure Cowboys to their core.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

lslite said:


> It's in your heart,not how you dress or what you do for a living.It's in the way you live your life and treat the folks around you.It's being a man that can be trusted no matter what.


Probably right for the vast majority of them...but...as I recall.. Billy the Kid was a first-class ranch hand until his Boss Man got murdered...


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i wear sneakers a ball cap mostly shorts and fishing shirts . we raise and sale beef . so i guess im a real cowboy just not what you might have imagined.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Nokillbill said:


> i wear sneakers a ball cap mostly shorts and fishing shirts . we raise and sale beef . so i guess im a real cowboy just not what you might have imagined.


 So do we, but I don't think for even a second that I'm a "real cowboy". Maybe in the most technical, objective definition ever imagined, but in the real world, no way. I know a few, guys we have to call to come and help with working the cows and such, but me? Not even close.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This man was a real cowboy.

I named my son after him. His name was Sterling Fisher and he was from Utopia, Texas.

I sure do miss him.

TH


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

I grew up in Kingsville. I weren't no cowboy, but it was pretty easy to see who was. They were generally too tired to mess with any BS except what was on their boots.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

There are at least a couple real cowboys out where I live now. They work long hard hours.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Here you go.*

Lots of old images of real cowboys 1865 through around 1900 you can find online. I like this one. Makes me thirsty.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This man was a real cowboy too.

Richard Boyd Foltyn 
June 5, 1958 â€“ June 13, 2013

It's not the end of the trail for me, 
I'm just headin' out to the light I see. 
Beyond those mountains there's a soft glow; 
It's getting' brighter the closer I go. 
It's like the beginning of a new day. 
And the trail I'm followin' leads the way. 
I feel sure there's friends and family ahead, 
And they've set up camp on a brand new spread. 
Yes, I can hear the voices callin' my name, 
Sayin', "Welcome Richard, sure glad you came, 
This new range is special, you'll like it here, 
There's grass for your horses, the streams are clear, 
The cattle are gentle and never stampede, 
And in every direction there's plenty of feed. 
If you're thinkin' it sounds too good to be true, 
It's not â€“ 'cause the Boss made a promise to you. 
If you'd ride for his brand, be honest and square, 
He'd relive all your pain, and remove every care. 
He was mighty pleased with your life on earth, 
That you did your best, and proved your worth. 
So step off your horse, and tie it on up, 
Your friends are all waiting to poor you a cup. 
We'll talk about old days, as time allows, 
'cause startin' tomorrow you'll be working cows!"




Richard Boyd Foltyn of Earth, Texas, went home to be with the Lord, Thursday, June 13, 2013, at the age of 55. He was born June 5, 1958, in El Campo, TX to Boyd and Dorothy Hlozek Foltyn. He graduated from Nacogdoches High School in Nacogdoches, TX in 1976. He grew up on the ranch in Douglass, TX before moving to the Texas Panhandle to live out his dream of being an American cowboy of riding horses on the prairies and in the canyons and draws where he would herd, rope, brand and doctor cattle or bring them in to be sold. He is preceded in death by his mother, Dorothy H. Foltyn and brother, Douglas John Foltyn. Survivors include his father, Boyd Foltyn; brothers Mike and Darrell Foltyn; sisters Phyllis F. Wilburn and Marilyn F. Nye and two nieces and one nephew. Graveside services will be 11 am Monday, June 17, 2013 at Garden of Memories Cemetery with Rev. Albert Yankey officiating. Memorial donations may be made to the American Quarter Horse Foundation.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

JShupe said:


> In your opinion what constitutes being a "real" cowboy?
> 
> Has the definition of cowboy changed through the years with technology and science?
> 
> JS


The Rodeo Girls...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Newbomb Turk said:


> The Rodeo Girls...


I watched 2 minutes of this the other night and almost puked... Disgusting.

JS


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep , me too , one season wonder.



JShupe said:


> I watched 2 minutes of this the other night and almost puked... Disgusting.
> 
> JS


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I knew a real cowboy, a wrangler and horse trader really. He was a living legend West of the Pecos and a hell of a man. His name was Rex Ivey from Alpine. I dearly loved that old man.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> This man was a real cowboy too.
> 
> Richard Boyd Foltyn
> June 5, 1958 â€" June 13, 2013
> ...


I know the Foltyn's from EC and they are good people. They are real cowboys.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I know the Foltyn's from EC and they are good people. They are real cowboys.


Yes they are.

TH


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*John Travolta?*









I jest! :slimer:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Found this Ben Johnson tribute....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Just rodeo cowboys son! You just wish you could've done half of the really cool stuff I've done!
> 
> Ever jump out of a perfectly good airplane at night?


No, but I thought about it before. I was in a little twin engine plane with a couple of other buddies flown by the son of Sloane Lumber Co. from Santa Fe and he was drunk as Cooder Brown. We finally convinced him he needed to land in Huntsville before the liquor stores closed. Landing was alot smoother than the flying. We didn't have on Izod shirts and didn't hold hands though! :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You would have danged sure remembered it...LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Aye sir....I do!

It's a different world now. All about "ME"!

I got my shirt torn off of me in Mason on Friday night and only having 2 shirts back then, one for show and one for wear, I had to hit the new Sheplers in Austin to get a shirt for the George Haynes Lakeway show on Satry.

Went in, got sized, and that young girl brought my shirt to the arena that evening while I was paying up. Didn't charge me a dime! Still have the shirt! :biggrin:

Back then from the arena in Lakeway, you could look down on Austin, it was just a large clump of lights in the thicket!

Anybody ever know Lance and Cody Haynes? Those were Georges boys, would sure like to know whatever happened to them!

Sorry, what were we talking about?


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Freckles Brown. His rodeo career spanned 5 decades, and he rode "the unridable" bull, Tornado at age 46. Now THAT'S a real Cowboy.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1066006/1/index.htm


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mick R. said:


> Freckles Brown. His rodeo career spanned 5 decades, and he rode "the unridable" bull, Tornado at age 46. Now THAT'S a real Cowboy.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1066006/1/index.htm


No sir....that's a rodeo cowboy!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Goags said:


> No offense to Randy White, but he grew up in Delaware and went to college at Maryland. Walt would be my answer...grew up in Lewisville, Tx
> 
> Walter Garrison is a retired fullback who played for the Dallas Cowboys. Garrison was drafted in the fifth round of the 1966 NFL Draft out of Oklahoma State University where he was a two-time All Big Eight Conference choice. Known for his toughness and dependability, Garrison took over at fullback after the
> retirement of Don Perkins in 1968. He led the team in receiving in 1971 with 40 catches and a 9.9 per catch average. He finished his career with 3,886 yards rushing and 1,794 yards receiving. A "real" cowboy, Garrison spent time on the professional rodeo circuit during the football off-seasons. His signing bonus with the Cowboys in 1966 included a horse trailer. A knee injury he sustained in an exhibition steer wrestling accident at the College National Rodeo Finals in 1974 ended his pro football career. In 1988 he published his biography "Once a Cowboy" with writer John Tullius. One of the more humorous sports quotes was attributed to Cowboy quarterback Don Meredith speaking about Garrison's dependability, "If it was third down, and you needed four yards, if you'd get the ball to Walt Garrison, he'd get ya five. And if was third down and ya needed 20 yards, if you'd get the ball to Walt Garrison, by God, he'd get you five."


 Oh, no doubt Walt is a real cowboy, and arguably the toughest player to ever play for the Cowboys. Who else but a Cowboy would negotiate a signing bonus of $1500 dollars and a new two horse trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Aye sir....I do!
> 
> It's a different world now. All about "ME"!
> 
> ...


Did you know Nonie Cornett? Or his dad? They were from Algoa. How about Jim Prescott?


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Harbormaster said:


> No sir....that's a rodeo cowboy!


No, Freckles Brown was both - a real cowboy and a rodeo cowboy. He grew up working cattle on a ranch in Wyoming and ran his own 600 acre cattle and horse ranch in Oklahoma after he retired from the PRCA.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Did you know Nonie Cornett? Or his dad? They were from Algoa. How about Jim Prescott?


I knew Jimmy! He hauled with us to a few shows down South!

I'm pretty sure he's the one that bought the van so everybody had a place to sleep if we didn't find folks without daughters to put us up! :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> I knew Jimmy! He hauled with us to a few shows down South!
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's the one that bought the van so everybody had a place to sleep if we didn't find folks without daughters to put us up! :biggrin:


Jim lived across the street from me. His parents and mine co-op farmed and we ran our cattle together. Next time I run into you, remind me to tell you about the half shetland, half thoroughbred colt that he said he could break! LOL. Ended up having to sell the mean little Bastage to Johnny Ackles!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Jim lived across the street from me. His parents and mine co-op farmed and we ran our cattle together. Next time I run into you, remind me to tell you about the half shetland, half thoroughbred colt that he said he could break! LOL. Ended up having to sell the mean little Bastage to Johnny Ackles!


Wow! Small world!

Used to know all the rough stock riders cause we saw each other whenever we drew up.

I was one of the lucky ones to be on Smokey Davis's bull dummy crew! We would get the tab on our time card that Smokey got a load in, so we'd head out and throw a rope on whatever he ran through the chutes! Most of the bulls had never even seen a person, much less had one drop on them with a rope!

$5 a pop, Smokey would stand in front of the chute and tell us when to get off, and get on another!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Wow! Small world!
> 
> Used to know all the rough stock riders cause we saw each other whenever we drew up.
> 
> ...


If I remember right, Smokey or some stock provider, leased a pasture out at the old Blimp Base to keep some of his bulls from Mr. Johnny Fenn In the mid 70's. We would go over there to help Johnny work and pen his cows and those bulls were like ghosts. You would just catch a glimpse of one every so often thru the brush. I never went into that pasture... Poor but rangy lookin critters! They didn't stay over there very long. Fence jumpers...lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

What was the name of that place all the wanna be's cowboys would go ride? Was it Circle 8?


----------



## Leather (Oct 27, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> This man was a real cowboy.
> 
> I named my son after him. His name was Sterling Fisher and he was from Utopia, Texas.
> 
> ...


 i think i went to school with a Sterling Fisher.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Melon said:


> What was the name of that place all the wanna be's cowboys would go ride? Was it Circle 8?


In the Ft. Worth area it was the Kowbell Indoor Rodeo in Mansfield Tx. Back in the 60's & 70's if you were 16 yrs old or older (they weren't all that particular about an ID) all you had to do was sign a release and pay $3 bucks and they would put you on a bull or bareback horse. Can you just imagine the lawsuits that would result from something like that today?


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

I know Nonnie really good I rode his bulldoggin horse alot when I was younger and he shoed my horses. He lives in Bryan Texas now. His boy was alot younger than me but he roped calves and bull dogged too.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

My son made friends with a boy on his tball team this past fall. Turns out the kids mom is Charmayne James, who apparently won an unprecedented ammount of barrel race world championships. I had never heard of her, but come to find out she is a big deal in the rodeo world. Thought that was pretty cool. They have a nice ranch out in Boerne and she currently does clinics across the country. 

Not sure why, this thread made me think about that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> I know Nonnie really good I rode his bulldoggin horse alot when I was younger and he shoed my horses. He lives in Bryan Texas now. His boy was alot younger than me but he roped calves and bull dogged too.


Good to here he is doing well. I haven't seen him in quite awhile. Super nice guy and was as strong as a bull! He was a fixture at all the Jackpots we used to have around Santa Fe until he got his card. Carl Deaton use to put on at least a couple a year with my old boss Jim Belcher. What was Nonie's Doggin horse's name? I have forgotten.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Hell I don't remember LOL I am getting old. I was trying to remember his sons name and just now did its Hootie Cornet. I know carl deaton too


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> Hell I don't remember LOL I am getting old. I was trying to remember his sons name and just now did its Hootie Cornet. I know carl deaton too


Haha... I know what you mean. Hootie was only a year or two old last time I saw them.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*Here's the right answer(s)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowboy


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Good friend is a true cowboy, works his ranch four days a week, then works in Beaumont as an Ironworker for 3. Drives back and forth to Comfort. An American Classic!!!!!!


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

Mick R. said:


> Oh, no doubt Walt is a real cowboy, and arguably the toughest player to ever play for the Cowboys. Who else but a Cowboy would negotiate a signing bonus of $1500 dollars and a new two horse trailer. :biggrin:


Walt's wife ropes pretty handy too, I've won a little money with her in the last few years.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

A real cowboy was born before the use of barbed wire fences in my view.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought it was someone who wears them shiney pants tucked into extra tall ariats with lime green uppers and a flat bill hurley hat. That's what I mostly see around Victoria 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Delesandwich said:


> I thought it was someone who wears them shiney pants tucked into extra tall ariats with lime green uppers and a flat bill hurley hat. That's what I mostly see around Victoria
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I think your pops started that trend there! LOL. Tell that old man and Cammie that Blake said hello.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha I think you might be right! Ill definitely let them know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

